# GPS module not responding



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

I took my Gambler boat to the shop for some engine work, and my mechanic removed the Lowrance LMS 520-C sonar / gPS head unit for safety since the boat was sitting outside. When I replaced it and hooked it back up, I get an error alarm "GPS unit not responding". The owners manual is a bit shy on troubleshooting for this issue, not sure where to start?

I got the unit in 2008. The on/off switch has power to it, as far as I got this morning. Suggestions are welcome, thanks so much. gm


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

try to plug/replug the module? 

Here's some discussion. Good luck

http://continuouswave.com/ubb/Forum6/HTML/002231.html


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the link, I'll try some of those suggestions. The only 'plug' is to the back of the head unit, and I've taken that off a couple times. Could be the module decided to go bad, I'll call Lowrance tomorrow as the folks in the link suggest. thanks again, gm

OK, I found the install instructions, and now I remember how all that is plugged and wired in under the dash. Sounds like a project for tomorrow! Thanks again and happy Easter. gm


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Sounds like the puck went bad. They give no warning. Work one day, dead the next.


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep, that's exactly the problem! Did the wiring check, all else is good, now I get a new "Point One" puck since they no longer make my 3000 unit. thanks for your guys' help! gm


----------

